# Pack in Pack out



## ERDA (Sep 13, 2007)

I have a quick question for those of you that backpack in. Let’s say you’re on a five day or seven day back pack bow hunt and you shoot your deer or elk. It is Aug. or Sept. and the temperature is hot, and you still have a day’s hike back to the truck. What is the best way to preserve the meat after the kill? I would hate to be lucky enough to kill something and then have the meat spoil before I can get it on ice. Thank for your input.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Take a horse with you


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Get that meat off the carcass as quick as possible. I like to use the gutless method that has been talked about before. I always carry some good quality meat sacks in my pack and get the meat in them and hanging in the shade as soon as possible. I have kept meat in sacks in camp for 4-5 five days in Late August and have not had any problems. At night hang them so the air can get aropund them then during the day put them in the shade on a tarp and put a sleeping bag over the meat for insulation.

Mark


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Mark, tell me about this "gutless" method, does it require the use of a Chevy?


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Mark, tell me about this "gutless" method, does it require the use of a Chevy?


Somebody tried this method this morning on the on ramp to I80 from Tooele. There was deer parts scattered for 100 yards. Didn't look very sucsessfull though. Don't know if it was a Chevy or not but at least it wasn't my Chevy  . I though you held the world record for the gutless method Pro, I recall a thread where you said you could do it on an elk in under 60 seconds?   .

Mark


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

MarkM said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > Mark, tell me about this "gutless" method, does it require the use of a Chevy?
> ...


Wrong forum funny guy. Wrong time as well. :roll: :mrgreen:

In truth, I can't think of a scenario were I would ever gut another animal again. The 'gutless' method is quicker, cleaner, easier, and gets the meat cooled of faster than the 'standard' method. If I were with Tex and using his rag tag ponies, I would leave the meat on the bone. If I were more than a mile from the trailhead and on foot I would remove the bone to reduce the weight.


----------



## ERDA (Sep 13, 2007)

Well thank you for your help guys. I had a pretty good idea of what to do but just needed clarification on what to do.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> MarkM said:
> 
> 
> > proutdoors said:
> ...


I have never used the gutless method. How does it work? What do you do?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Take all of the meat off without gutting the animal.

On elk, skin them one side at a time and use the hide for a clean work area. Cut all the muscle groups off and hang them in the crotches of trees, unless the sun can get to them.

Repeat, Place in bags or something that will keep them cool and aerated.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I believe there are a few websites that show pix of how to do it. In a nutshell; I start by getting the animal on as level of ground as possible, roll the animal onto it's side, start skinning the animal just behind the last rib. I take it from the stomach up to the spine 'line'. I then skin the hindquarter and the front quarter and cape that side up to the antler base. I then remove the quarters by cutting along the 'seam' and 'popping' the socket, I then either lay the meat on a clean tarp, or debone it and place it is game bags ASAP. I then remove the backstraps, cut a slit in the top back end of the ribs and reach in and remove the tenderloins. I then roll the animal over and repeat the process. If I am closer than a mile from the trailhead, I put the whole quarter in a game bag and hang them up in the shade while I carry one out at a time. If I am back in a ways, I debone the quarters and keep hindquarter meat, front shoulder meat, tenderloins, and backstraps separated in separate game bags. I again hang them up in the shade and carry them out one at a time. Having a friend, horse, or BOTH helps get the meat out quicker and easier. I'll see if I can find a link for you.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

thanks guys, I have always gutted my animals, and hate doing it. Pro if you could find a link that would be great


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I love guting the game. that the best part of the hunt.i can gute big game all day long and injoy it.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> I love guting the game. that the best part of the hunt.i can gute big game all day long and injoy it.


So are you one of those folks that get their jolly's off mounting animals then having them stuffed. :shock:  You and yote ought to hang out. :wink: :lol:


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Here you go Bowhunter3.

http://home.att.net/%7Esajackson/guttless1.html.

Give it a try, as Pro said there is not very many situations where I will still gut an animal anymore. Gutless is they way to do it.

Mark


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice, thanks a lot. I will have to give it a try.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > I love guting the game. that the best part of the hunt.i can gute big game all day long and injoy it.
> ...


no i dont get jolly's off doing that. it just part of the hunt and i like guting them. that all. To me that funner then shooting them and draging them out.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

A lot of good info, the real key is to hang that meat on a dark, cold, breezy, north slope! :wink:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

north slope said:


> A lot of good info, the real key is to hang that meat on a dark, cold, *breezy*, north slope! :wink:


My new nickname for you. :mrgreen:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> north slope said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of good info, the real key is to hang that meat on a dark, cold, *breezy*, north slope! :wink:
> ...


I would share with the group my new nickname for you but I fear they would ban me from the site!


----------



## ERDA (Sep 13, 2007)

These are some helpful links, thanks. Is there any that show how to cape out the animal? Mainly the head/face.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

ERDA said:


> These are some helpful links, thanks. Is there any that show how to cape out the animal? Mainly the head/face.


I would like to know this as well.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

The gutless method is THE only way to go. I started this just last season and I don't know why I haven't done this for the past 18 years.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

ERDA said:


> These are some helpful links, thanks. Is there any that show how to cape out the animal? Mainly the head/face.


I only cape past the antlers if I am several days out of getting it to the taxi. I suggest getting a hold of a good taxi to SHOW you how to best cape a face, the eyes can be tricky. Packout is a possible quality source on capping big game animals. I am sure guys like Tex o Bob could give great tips as well.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> ERDA said:
> 
> 
> > These are some helpful links, thanks. Is there any that show how to cape out the animal? Mainly the head/face.
> ...


So do you just cut off the head at the base of the skull and roll the cape up and pack it out that way? I could probably deal with that.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I always cape only to the base of the antlers then remove the head at the base of the skull. You may be packing out a little extra weight with the skull, but that is better than screwing up your cape. I think most taxidermists would prefer that is as far as you go.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> I always cape only to the base of the antlers then remove the head at the base of the skull. You may be packing out a little extra weight with the skull, but that is better than screwing up your cape. I think most taxidermists would prefer that is as far as you go.


I agree, and you can 'pop' the head off with ease once the cape has been removed from the neck and up to the antler base. Roll up the cape and haul it out, just get the cape unrolled ASAP once you get to the truck/atv to prevent the hair pulling off the hide. Like Shane said, the extra weight is worth it to me rather than risking a ruined cape.


----------



## ERDA (Sep 13, 2007)

Do you just throw everything into game bags and do you add anything to the meat to keep the bug off?


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I bring pillow cases that have a zipper in them. They are cheaper than game bags and don't weigh as much. I pack my clothes and dry food in them. If i kill they turn into meat sacks (they keep bugs and dirt out good). If I don't kill they turn into dirty laundry sacks and trash bags. I always carry one in my day bag and some rope. If you kill a big animal like a elk you can put the tenderlions and backstraps in the bag haul those to camp and quarter and hang the rest, come back later with some help to get the rest out.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

north slope said:


> I bring pillow cases that have a zipper in them. They are cheaper than game bags and don't weigh as much. I pack my clothes and dry food in them. If i kill they turn into meat sacks (they keep bugs and dirt out good). If I don't kill they turn into dirty laundry sacks and trash bags.


Thats a good idea, see Pro once again us small people coming up with clever ideas. So where are the giants on this one? :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

jahan said:


> north slope said:
> 
> 
> > I bring pillow cases that have a zipper in them. They are cheaper than game bags and don't weigh as much. I pack my clothes and dry food in them. If i kill they turn into meat sacks (they keep bugs and dirt out good). If I don't kill they turn into dirty laundry sacks and trash bags.
> ...


Breezy didn't "come up with" the pillow idea. wapiti67 has been doing that for years, and he is 5'10". :roll: I myself prefer the game bags, IMHO they allow the meat to breath a little better which allows the meat to cool better/quicker. I have yet to find a pillow case that weighs less than a game bag, but my pillow cases are not made of silk and are 'adult' sized. :shock:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > north slope said:
> ...


Just giving you a hard time bro, I didn't know giants could get their feel bads hurt so easily. :wink:  This has been a great thread though, I have learned a lot.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

jahan said:


> Just giving you a hard time bro, I didn't know giants could get their feel bads hurt so easily. :wink:  This has been a great thread though, I have learned a lot.


I learned that short people try so hard to be 'useful', when all they have to do is get better and juggling while riding a unicycle. :shock: :wink:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

o-||


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I like to use the flour bags from Lehi Roller Mills. They allow the meat to breathe, but are tight-woven to keep dirt out and are washable. I usually bone the animal without quartering it. This keeps the meat clean. I do the same as Pro, one side and then the other. 

I still gut a few animals, like the cow elk on our place with the help of a backhoe or Kansas whitetails. The carcasses dropped off at my meat cutters look like baby-beef or lamb carcasses. 

As for caping off the face, it really isn't that hard, IF you take your time and have your taxidermist show you you how BEFORE you go afield. It isn't something you can easily learn over the internet. Just call your taxidermist and stop by to have them show you how before your hunt. People can stop by my place, no obligation, if they'd like to learn how. It does save some weight and makes the packing less awkward.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

jahan said:


> north slope said:
> 
> 
> > I bring pillow cases that have a zipper in them. They are cheaper than game bags and don't weigh as much. I pack my clothes and dry food in them. If i kill they turn into meat sacks (they keep bugs and dirt out good). If I don't kill they turn into dirty laundry sacks and trash bags.
> ...


Us giants use game bags and horses...either that or a whole bunch of little gnomes.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > north slope said:
> ...


True, _little_ people can be useful in all sorts of ways while hunting. They can clean the wall tent, do the breakfast dishes, crawl under the truck with ease to see if a rock you just ran over has done any damage. On their hands and knees they make a great step to get in a tree stand, get stuff out of the truck, and hang a rope to hoist up harvested animals.

Another benefit is if you have pack goats, 'gnomes' can actually ride them in and out of your kill sight, making meat transportation that much easier. Just make sure your little people are current on their licensing and vaccinations. :mrgreen:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

:rotfl: Too funny...remember, while using pack goats, if your gnomes are anywhere the size of Tex, you will need a stepping stool for him to get up on their back! :mrgreen:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Shewwwww...thank god I am a little bigger than a gnome. Sounds like a lot of work. :wink:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

jahan said:


> Shewwwww...thank god I am a little bigger than a gnome. Sounds like a lot of work. :wink:


Yeah, you tower over Tex, you are elf sized which is 4'6"- 5'0".


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> :rotfl: Too funny...remember, while using pack goats, if your gnomes are anywhere the size of Tex, you will need a stepping stool for him to get up on their back! :mrgreen:


The solution is to have the tallest gnome get down on all fours next to the goats of the smaller ones. Either that, or have quick adjust stirrups for them to use.

Just make sure when you hire said little people, they aren't the type with orange skin and green hair. They make a mean batch of fudge and Gobstoppers, but they suck at hunting.


----------



## ERDA (Sep 13, 2007)

Man, I second that I have learned a lot here as well. So here’s another question. How many game bags do you take with you if you are going to bone the animal out? Elk-deer.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Two is plenty for a deer, 4-6 for an elk.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

o-||


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

ERDA said:


> Man, I second that I have learned a lot here as well. So here's another question. How many game bags do you take with you if you are going to bone the animal out? Elk-deer.


Obviously it depends on the size of the bags and the packing capabilities of your elves. I usually take 2 very large ones, but my gnomes are in very good shape. Remember, it takes nearly twice as many steps for them to get to the top of the mountain as it does they of normal, human size.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

> P.R.O in English means: Pretentious Riotous Outspoken


I am impressed, such BIG words for such a LITTLE guy. *\-\* Well done. :mrgreen:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

ERDA said:


> Man, I second that I have learned a lot here as well. So here's another question. How many game bags do you take with you if you are going to bone the animal out? Elk-deer.


Well to answer you question, it takes one elf with four bags. You see you will have three or four clumsy giants all standing around in a circle trying to decide who's junk is bigger. In the mean while the elf is doing all the work and laughing cause he knows he got them all beat. :shock: :twisted: :wink:  Sorry about the hi-jacking, but I just can't help myself sometimes.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

According to Jahan, the elf will never get back to camp, because he will be tripping on his oversized manhood the whole way there.

You're a funny *little* man Jahan. Wanna go elk hunting? I'll let you ride one of my goats.  :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

jahan said:


> ERDA said:
> 
> 
> > Man, I second that I have learned a lot here as well. So here's another question. How many game bags do you take with you if you are going to bone the animal out? Elk-deer.
> ...


Let me get this straight, you are saying the elf doing all the work is getting the better end of the stick, is that correct? Silly little man. :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

SHHHHHH! I am trying to talk him and his 6 lbs. of tree trunk into going hunting.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

You guys are confused, that elf is not me! I am hung like a six year old, I was talking about other elf's. :wink:  :twisted:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> > P.R.O in English means: Pretentious Riotous Outspoken
> 
> 
> I am impressed, such BIG words for such a LITTLE guy. *\-\* Well done. :mrgreen:


It only took you 10 hours to catch it, I am impressed.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

north slope said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > > P.R.O in English means: Pretentious Riotous Outspoken
> ...


I usually don't like to read the *small* print. Even if it is dynamite.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

You folks are darn lucky you can do the gutless method. In my state where I can hunt two of the three seasons and bag a buck in both seasons, and where I can have unlimited over the counter antlerless tags for any of the seasons....

I have to check my animals in whole or in half. That's the smallest they can be. They test for CWD out here so it makes the gutless method a little more difficult.

Too bad, I'll use that some day. I really dislike dragging animals out.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

caddis8 said:


> You folks are darn lucky you can do the gutless method. In my state where I can hunt two of the three seasons and bag a buck in both seasons, and where I can have unlimited over the counter antlerless tags for any of the seasons....
> 
> I have to check my animals in whole or in half. That's the smallest they can be. They test for CWD out here so it makes the gutless method a little more difficult.
> 
> Too bad, I'll use that some day. I really dislike dragging animals out.


Good thing them 'eastern' deer are the size of poodles.  :wink:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

True, All you need is 1 goat and any old dwarf to get them out.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Did any of you happen to read the story from the link about the guy who had to wrestle his elk? Funny stuff right there...


----------



## HardCore (Apr 6, 2008)

One thing not mentioned yet is if you are far in the backcountry, you can pack out the meat after the sun goes down. This also helps you keep secret the giant rack you are hauling out as well. lol.


----------

